# What's the best glass cleaner?



## bloggs96 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to all this but did pop and see a local detailer in my area Bears Wax Factory and he's been great with advice and products etc but obviously won't recommend products as each and everyone has different preferences etc..

Now cleaning the glass on the car I'm finding a right nightmare of a job!

I bought some of this supposedly really good glass cleaner called

"Stoner" Invisible Glass (Makes glass invisible) Yeah right.....?

Or am I doing something wrong? I am using high quality kitchen towel to wipe off and then a micro fibre towel to buff?

Many Thanks,


Kris
:newbie:


----------



## antowens (Dec 2, 2013)

I just used mr muscle glass cleaner from home and bargain 1.49 or something for a bottle does me fine


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

There are many but nothing cleans like IPA.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Autoglym car glass polish for me:thumb:


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

For good results on glass I use either:
Showroom shine 
AF Crystal
3M glass cleaner 
CarPro Eraser


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

s29nta said:


> Autoglym car glass polish for me:thumb:


+1 it's very good.SJ.


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Autoglym fast glass or carchem clarity


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Gtechniq perfect glass is the best


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

IPA - most if not all glass cleaners are that with a smell added anyway..


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Af crystal for me aswell.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Car Chem Clarity or Gtechniq G6 for me 👍


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

For me, Autosmart glass glow. 

Don't know if is 'in' on DW but the results on dirty glass are very good.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

AS 20/20 is very good and autoglym fast glass oh and the 3m glass cleaner too.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

All glass cleaners are pretty good (I use AF Crystal, tint safe too - love it)
BUT
The cloth you use makes the world a difference (I use this Dodo Juice small yellow waffle weave towel) It makes it much easier. Also on youtube theres that larry davis (or something) from Drive Clean that shows a good method on how to clean the windows etc (on a bentley I think)


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

If your getting smears, use less product. I've condemned many glass cleaners in the past before realising that barely a dribble out of any of them does the job every time :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Autoglym Car Glass Polish (on untinted windows)
Autoglym Fast Glass (on tinted windows or quick cleans)


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.sterlingproducts.co.uk/glass/cleaners/pronto-spray-glass-cleaner.html

Heavy with IPA and cheap as chips.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Shiny said:


> http://www.sterlingproducts.co.uk/glass/cleaners/pronto-spray-glass-cleaner.html
> 
> Heavy with IPA and cheap as chips.


 Discount Codes
Enter your coupon code if you have one. Apply Coupon
Estimate Delivery and VAT
Enter your destination to get a delivery estimate.

Country

County

Post Code

Get a Quote

Select Shipping Method
ZONE B £22.00
Update Total

Grand Total Excl. VAT	£12.10
VAT	£2.42
Grand Total Incl. VAT	£14.52
Subtotal	£12.10

Are they a Joker of a company or what,22 quid for postage


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Crystal Green for me :thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

AG Glass polish new formula on the insides every few months, with AG Fastglass or AB Crystal inbetween, buffed with Dodo Mint Merkin cloth. Outsides are coated with AB Repel so I don't do anything other than wash and dry as normal.
Mike


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't have an IPA / alcohol smelling, coloured solution, just AG GP, which I use & does the job perfectly. Why go out & buy a product I already have that'll do the job?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I use this...surprisingly...buteveryone who uses it becomes addicted and the most common complaint is their spouses pinch it..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=319581


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Been using black diamond quick glass after the megs glass cleaner ran out, impressed.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

mr v6 said:


> I don't have an IPA / alcohol smelling, coloured solution, just AG GP, which I use & does the job perfectly. Why go out & buy a product I already have that'll do the job?


I use other products for quickness,no need to polish my windows every time I clean the car IMHO

Mike


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Autoglym glass polish gives a good deep clean plus the wipers have a slight smoother operation on the glide when used, plus has anti misting properties in the new formula.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.3mdirect.co.uk/p-1825-3m-glass-cleaner-562ml-aerosol-can-sp50586.aspx
or IPA


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Autoglym glass polish gives a good deep clean plus the wipers have a slight smoother operation on the glide when used, plus has anti misting properties in the new formula.


The new formula is definitely an improvement on the old one

Mike


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

But let's be honest, it's a ballache to polish the glass every few days, some people just want a spray on, wipe off cleaner, rather than a full polish


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I always struggled with glass.I had ag fast glass but didnt get on with it.
ive moved onto 3M..oh my god what a difference! i think its got more "bite" as its foam.I also use a glass cloth.


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Make a great all-purpose window cleaner by combining 1/4 cup vinegar, 1/2 teaspoon liquid soap or detergent, and 2 cups of water in a spray bottle. Shake to blend and spray on your windows!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> Are they a Joker of a company or what,22 quid for postage


Didn't realise that. I bought mine from a local dealer and I think he got this from a rep. So there was no postage for me.


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

Stoners Invisible Glass for me!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a 3M glass cleaner user and love the results it provides.


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

I am using meg's concentrate and AF Crystal. I like both though I think that the AF is a bit more "aggressive" and ries up quicker than the meg's


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Autoglym car glass polish *new formula or GL Showroom Shine - no dust


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

bloggs96 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new to all this but did pop and see a local detailer in my area Bears Wax Factory and he's been great with advice and products etc but obviously won't recommend products as each and everyone has different preferences etc..
> 
> ...


Think you must be applying it a bit wrong mate as stoners stuff is by far the best I've tried. 
As someone else has said, cloths make a massive difference. 
I apply it first with a dj waffle weave cloth working round the car. I go round the car twice like this then grab an ultra fine mf glass polishing cloth. (Currently using an e cloth glass one as they were half price at tesco!) Using the e cloth I then wipe all the glass and this removes any remaining smears and brings the glass up amazing.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Af crystal for me aswell.


So that will be IPA mixed with distilled water and a bit of colour then  :lol:

I am a big fan of AutoGlym Fast Glass if there is grime that needs to be removed or if its just the odd light smear/fingerprint then AutoGlym Glass Spray in the aerosol (effectively IP in a spray can) as it is easy to carry in the boot and with no risk of spilling.


----------



## gaz1000rr (Dec 8, 2012)

I've found Autobritedirect the best.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

-3M
-FastGlass
-Pentagon Autotint glass cleaner (supplied by my local tinting company. won't tell me where they source it!!)


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

i use fast glass and cant complain  i spray it on all and spread round the windows, do the whole car then buff off with a dry cloth  works wonders


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Toothpaste with bicarb of soda in it - I **** you not.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> IPA - most if not all glass cleaners are that with a smell added anyway..


As stated most glass cleaners have it and often what you smell and is why a glass cleaner is a glass cleaner is a glass cleaner.

Some may prefer a foaming one like the 3M for interiors to save on drips but just about any glass cleaner or get some IPA and mix up yourself and you can use for wax stripping etc also.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

suspal said:


> http://www.3mdirect.co.uk/p-1825-3m-glass-cleaner-562ml-aerosol-can-sp50586.aspx
> or IPA


I love the 3M Glass Cleaner too! Always stock up when on sale.. Got 20 cans on the shelf!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Dodo juice clearly menthol - dodo juice mint merkin glass cloth is what I've been using since it was released.

I've tried many others and they don't really compare.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

I've found that no glass cleaner, IPA or barkeepers friend etc will remove that film from the windscreen that appears when the wipers move over the glass. You know the one that appears for like a second then disappears. Gerr. I just cant remove it.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

kybert said:


> I've found that no glass cleaner, IPA or barkeepers friend etc will remove that film from the windscreen that appears when the wipers move over the glass. You know the one that appears for like a second then disappears. Gerr. I just cant remove it.


use a glass polish, like AG glass polish. then use IPA.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

3M! even worked yesterday on dirty windows that i didnt wash because i didnt have time.I tried it and they come up preety good CONSIDERING i didnt wash the windows 1st with soap and water.


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

moosh said:


> Dodo juice clearly menthol - dodo juice mint merkin glass cloth is what I've been using since it was released.
> 
> I've tried many others and they don't really compare.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Stoners best ive used always use two mfs and little squirts.
Most **** up by applying too much


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

I use halfords cheap glass cleaner to remove any junk on the window and then I use isopropyl alcohol diluted 2:1 (I sometimes use it undiluted if they are really dirty) and then a final buff with a low pile microfibre cloth. Always comes up clean and is very cheap. I get my Isopropyl Alcohol from here. Cheapest I have found and you can get a litre for about £4


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

kybert said:


> I've found that no glass cleaner, IPA or barkeepers friend etc will remove that film from the windscreen that appears when the wipers move over the glass. You know the one that appears for like a second then disappears. Gerr. I just cant remove it.


Change your wiper blades, change your screen wash (get some from your car dealer) your glass needs polished with something with cut in it and then cleaned and sealed. Glass cleaner won't remove what ever has coated your glass. Clay would also be a shout! :thumb:


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

Duraglos NuGlass 755 removes oily residues, water marks, etc, without the messy powder you get with Autoglym's glass polish.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

I use Carplan glass polish with a rotary and hard pad, works pretty well!


----------



## mammut89 (Jan 1, 2014)

im shocked nobody has mentioned meguiars glass cleaner concentrate ( D120 ) yet. its cheap , smells good, ammonia safe and cleans very effectively. not to mention it dillutes 1:10 which means one gal gives you roughly 40 liters of glass cleaner. 40 liters. think about that. it might be a lifetime supply


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I really rate the 3M foam cleaner, and have always had good results from AS Glass Clear too, but my go-to product at the moment is Gtech Perfect Glass; it is so impressive and leaves zero streaks. I use it all round the house too, top stuff :thumb:


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Dodo Juice clearly Menthol has lasted me best part of 2 years now from 500ml. Think I may move onto the 3M when I've run out. Seen people get great results from it.


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

White vinegar from tesco. 500ml for 43p. Bargain. Brings glass up absolutely gleaming. 

T


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I use Mer glass cleaner and its does what a glass cleaner should.


----------



## AlVal (May 8, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys, just bought this, works out at £3.30 per litre including delivery if you buy 5 litres.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221279945855


----------

